
Since 1980, Dividend Yields have fallen 78% while the S&P 500 has risen 685% - chidog12
http://getthecrypt.com/monthly-sp-500-price-vs-dividend-yield/
======
PhilWright
Completely meaningless. The interest rates in 1980 varied between 8.5% and
20%. Comparing the dividend yield from that environment to today where we have
around 2.5% is stupid.

